# i need help in find some info



## jiji18 (Dec 10, 2010)

can anyone help in where to go to find employment in egypt. I am a dental assistant from canada with 25 years experience.
are there agencies i can visit to check.
if i want to teach english, must i be a english teacher or can i use my tefl certicate
heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

JiJi, you must have a work permit for Egypt...Yes, your Canadian passport will allow you to stay here for a long time, but as a tourist. The Egyptian Government is starting to inforce the labour laws now, and as an example several foreigners were deported from Sharm El Sheikh last week. The political climate has changed, and I would recommend you take note. There is several Egyptian employment agencies, but very few dental practices will employ you on the kind of salary that you would have received in Canada. The ones serving the expatriate community in Maadi may be intrested, but the pay will most likely not suit you.


----------



## C William (Jul 6, 2011)

jiji18 said:


> can anyone help in where to go to find employment in egypt. I am a dental assistant from canada with 25 years experience.
> are there agencies i can visit to check.
> if i want to teach english, must i be a english teacher or can i use my tefl certicate
> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp


On my last trip out there (June), we were told that they were "renewing" (not issuing new) working visa's for 3 months at a time and then only if you were employed in a position that an Egyptian worker could not fill.


----------



## jiji18 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Thank you for your time*

Thank you for taking the time to write me. I am not looking for a salary like Canada's salary scale. I am just looking for work with a reasonable egyptian salary for my field and experience. i love the dental field and so a top salary is not always the target. Where in Maadii can i search? Plz put me in the right direction.

Thank you Friend,

jiji


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

jiji18 said:


> Thank you for taking the time to write me. I am not looking for a salary like Canada's salary scale. I am just looking for work with a reasonable egyptian salary for my field and experience. i love the dental field and so a top salary is not always the target. Where in Maadii can i search? Plz put me in the right direction.
> 
> Thank you Friend,
> 
> jiji


..... it's not about suggesting the right direction it's about the right "time" and it's my opinion you should st-by before deciding to go forward ...:ranger:


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

RPC said:


> ..... it's not about suggesting the right direction it's about the right "time" and it's my opinion you should st-by before deciding to go forward ...:ranger:


I think it will be extremely difficult for you to find employment of any kind right now. Your skill set is such that there are Egyptians trained to do the same job, thus making it nearly impossible for you to get a work permit. I taught at an American school in Cairo (briefly) that employed mostly English-speaking Egyptians. If a firm hires an expat, they must employ at least 9 Egyptians to meet the governmental requirements (only 10% of the firm's workforce may be made up of expats). That is why is will be difficult for you to find employment as a dental assistant as the practice would have to have lots of Egyptian employees to offset you...

Best of luck!


----------

